# What type should I use to tape off my screens?



## yeahitsedgar (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my first post and had a quick question. What brand of type do you guys use when taping off the edge of the screens. I know ryonet has their own tape. I know some tapes leave sticky residue.. so...What do you recommend. Im starting my up my own little shop and I'm trying to figure everything out before i start.


----------



## reescar1325 (Mar 15, 2013)

Atlas screen supply has their own brand that they call "split tape" , the bottom half is solid sticky the top half has sections of sticky and non sticky, it's super easy to apply and comes off easy with no residue. Comes in either 3 or 4 inch widths. I love the stuff. I also use it to cover pin holes. Hope this helps.


----------



## LoneWolf2 (Aug 10, 2007)

The type of tape mentioned above works great, the blue r-tape works awesome, but to be honest, what ever kind of tape they have on sale at the time i'm buying some is what I use, however I will never use packing/clear tape again after having wayyyyy too many screens get ruined due to the adhesive coming off of the tape and getting stuck in the screen.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i've been using 2" regular scotch masking tape forever.


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

LoneWolf2 said:


> The type of tape mentioned above works great, the blue r-tape works awesome, but to be honest, what ever kind of tape they have on sale at the time i'm buying some is what I use, however I will never use packing/clear tape again after having wayyyyy too many screens get ruined due to the adhesive coming off of the tape and getting stuck in the screen.


Here here, I tried packing tape not so much for price but convenience. I have lost at least 2 screens because of the tape residue. Right now, I am using this - 2" White Screen Tape, Low Adhesive Solvent Resistant Tape - It is low tact and it makes cleanup a breeze. Not the cheapest, but till I find a lower cost alternative, this is it. Comes in 2" and 3" sizes. Hope this helps.
CalhTech>


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

yeah packing tape is packing tape for a reason. i used to move furniture and use it everyday. it's like an aggressive scotch tape that would pull of emulsion IMO pretty easily.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

I prefer split tape, but I use the cheap(er) 3" Ryonet economy tape.

Ball ache to pull off quick for screen reclaiming, not so strong, but cheaper than the rest.

I found it somewhere else for sale cheaper, but they only sold it by the pallet!

3" suits my screens and emulsion and also makes taping off designs quicker


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Check out the pmi tape products 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I buy the 3" white tape from Ryonet by the case. I have to use 3" tape for roller frames and the packing tape would work without leaving residue if I remove right away and the shop doesn't get too hot during the job. It's not that much more as some look at the price but you have to compare the ft or yards per roll. You will discover most packing tape has less yards per roll. This is also true for those who use rollers and use the gorilla tape for the mesh protector tape. Buying the Neman tape is actually cheaper @$20 a roll vs the gorilla tape


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

i learned old school everything from applying the stencil type of emulsion and cleaning up using everything so cheap cuz it was in a vocational section of my high school back in 1977.

masking tape works fine. buy it in the paint section of home depot for like twelve bucks for a six pack of 2" rolls. sure during cleanup it might give way a little bit but if that happens then just retape the screen before the next job. can't afford to pay $6 a roll of some specialized tape that is smaller in length and will end up throwing away anyways.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

3" cost way more its like $32 for a 6 pack and I don't pay $6 a roll. I was doing a 1 time taping but haven't had the time to do to all my new screens since selling off all my 18x20 rollers and moving up to the 23"x28". 

2" will cover static screens and would be great for anyone that could use 2" tape. Menards carries a cheap painters tape that I use for apt painting that is very cheap but not available in 3"


----------



## tpitman (Jul 30, 2007)

The blue painters tape works great but is expensive. I use a PVC packaging tape from Uline that has a rubber-based adhesive. You can get it in clear or brown. Pretty inexpensive and leaves no residue. Make sure it has the rubber-based adhesive.
Pvc Tape in Stock - ULINE


----------



## jimcr (Feb 3, 2009)

I use 2" tape from menards , the cheapest in the rack. Its not as smooth for pulling the squeegee across but works fine. some of the packing tape I tried left adhesive and was a giant pain in the *** to remove with out ruing the screen.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

packing tape is not for screen printing, i don't care what anyone says.

like i said i moved furniture for years and packed a lot of boxes and when unwrapping a box it pulls of the cardboard imagine what'll do to your screen/emulsion.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

i use roller frames. so for my permanant tape, that protects the screen from being torn, and keeps the edges clean, i use black 2" gorilla tape. 

i tape inside and out, following a video that was on youtube for the proper way to tape a roller. but instead of newman tape, i use gorilla tape.

i'm going on 2 years with some of my frames with no issues from the tape. and my screens get flipped a few times a week. and i use a dip tank and pressure washer.

for each job, to tape off between the emulsion and gorilla tape, and to cover my registration marks, etc.. i use straight up 2" masking tape from the pain department at lowes. 

i get a 6 pack roll for like 18 bucks.

been using this for 3 years now.

the ONLY time there is a problem, is if i get lazy and dont clean a screen off after a job, the ink will breakdown the tape, and the residue will get a bit a tricky.. but that's if it sits for a week.

and thats the nature of masking tape, it tells you how many days it should be pulled off within.

i've never had a residue issue.


----------



## punder (Mar 27, 2011)

Depends on what I going to do with the screen when I am done , if it is going to be around for a while I use blue Vinal tape , if it is a one time use I use masking tape. Personally I use a Scotch brand that I found at Home Depot , has a good tack and does not come lose during a color change. 2" is my personal favorite .


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Naptime said:


> i use roller frames. so for my permanant tape, that protects the screen from being torn, and keeps the edges clean, i use black 2" gorilla tape.
> 
> i tape inside and out, following a video that was on youtube for the proper way to tape a roller. but instead of newman tape, i use gorilla tape.
> 
> ...


Jay if you look up what your paying for the Gorilla tape vs the 3" yellow Newman tape you will discover your paying more. I also was using the gorilla tape at one time till I discovered it cost more. 

Not to go into supplier pricing and such but I buy 3" tape screen tape and tape the inside and I'm paying about the same as the masking tape or other tapes mention when comparing the yards on the roll. I was doing a permeant tape process but discovered that chemicals and emulsion were getting into the square bar area between the screen and bar. If I remove tape I can clean every time. 

As anyone reading this you will notice each shop has their own methods and what works for one may not work for another. I recommend to anyone to test to find what works for you. Sometimes though you may over look something like a roll of tape costing $5-$6 costing vs another costing $19-$20. But 1 has 30yds (90ft) vs the other having 120yds (360ft).


----------



## punder (Mar 27, 2011)

Agreed , all that is cheap is not a good deal . There is a lot to be said about using what works for you , I get in a happy place when i am in my shop , radio going and putting my puzzle together , I want what works for me.


----------

